# anyone running a fullface helmet?



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

Hey guys, 
About a month ago I was doing some lift assisted runs in the Swiss alps. I rented a fullface helmet and some body armor for use on the runs. 
About halfway through my first day of riding I was thankful for the fullface helmet. I faceplanted hard off of medium sized drop (maybe 3-4 feet) because I was riding a little over my head trying to keep up with some locals who were much faster riders than I was.
On impact I completely destroyed the helme. The visor broke off, the helmet cracked just above both temples and the area above my forehead caved in about half an inch. The part that protects your mouth cracked on both sides just below my cheek bones and shoved down while the part directly in front of my mouth proceded to cave into my chin leaving me with a pretty deep gash in my chin and another in my nose, both of which have finally healed but still have this nasty purple color to them. It really scared the hell out of me. Had I not been wearing the fullface helmet, I'm sure I would have made a trip to the hospital that day.

Anyway, I just spent a weekend riding in pisgah national forrest and dupont state forrest in north carolina ( i had a blast by the way) and on some of the really great downhill runs they out there I found myself being a bit skiddish because anytime I would do even a small drop I found myself thinking back on my little mishap in the alps. 

I was considering getting a fullface helmet just for the added security.
But the question is, will I look like an idiot or are there others out there in the all mountain crowd running a fullface helmet?

if so, does anyone have any suggestions for a light weight full face helmet?


----------



## wylyman (Jul 22, 2006)

Well, I personally have never ridden with a full face helmet. Sometimes my rides consist of cross country and climbs where a full facer would be too hot. I suppose you could strap it to your pack on the climbs up and slap it on for the dh. 661 and Troy Lee make some mountain bike helmets that seem to get good reviews. 
Who gives a crap what other people on the trail think. Its your face, if you think you need more protection go for it!


----------



## fach (Mar 17, 2007)

wylyman said:


> Well, I personally have never ridden with a full face helmet. Sometimes my rides consist of cross country and climbs where a full facer would be too hot. I suppose you could strap it to your pack on the climbs up and slap it on for the dh. 661 and Troy Lee make some mountain bike helmets that seem to get good reviews.
> Who gives a crap what other people on the trail think. Its your face, if you think you need more protection go for it!


Agreed. Protect your dome, dude. I may ride up the same trails as some cross-country folks but I ride a heck of a lot harder on the way down. I also keep two helmets in my car, one which is a full-face.


----------



## M4nSl4y3r (Aug 11, 2007)

I use a Giro Mad Max 2, It's a great helmet. but I've never been in a major crash where it has helped anymore than a normal helmet would. It's nice to have the extra security though. I have never had a problem with it getting to hot, giro tends to do a good job with cooling.


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

Look into a hybrid helmet . Do a search on the Castco Viper. I use a FF when I will be doing anything other than XC or mild trail riding. Don't worry about how you will look in a FF it's all about confidence and protection. If you can handle the additional heat go for it. If your trails afford a straight climb then descent strp the FF to your back.


----------



## TC (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree with Keen...I strap my FF (Azonic Fury) on my camelback with all my armor for the long climb up to my usual Techy and dh runs. I ride a miles of trail and switchbacks from the end of one run to the start of another and it's hot as hell. Depending on the mood of my ride, sometimes I take it off on that portion and just ride slow.
On my more XC/trail rides, however, I wear a Specialized helmet that has more rear coverage than my old Bell.


----------



## swaussie (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a casco viper and think its great. For climbing I unclip the chin protector and carry it on my backpack. When I get to the top I clip it back into place. Its a great idea for rides where wearing/carrying a full face is impractical. 

For lift assisted downhill runs I just wear my motocross helmet, gets hot as hell but sure is safe


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

M4nSl4y3r said:


> I use a Giro Mad Max 2, It's a great helmet. but I've never been in a major crash where it has helped anymore than a normal helmet would. It's nice to have the extra security though. I have never had a problem with it getting to hot, giro tends to do a good job with cooling.


Second the Mad Max2... used it all season this year and it's taken some serious crashes... still going strong... probably about 5 face plants and a couple at the top and back and side... Yeap, replacing it as soon as i get $$$$$$... XD But yea, awesome helmet...


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Part of what decides it for me is whether I will be climbing a lot. It's no fun wrestling with a full-face if you aren't going to be riding full-face terrain.

If I know I am going to be riding mostly DH, and on trails with lots of speed or technical features, I wear my Troy Lee D2. For pretty much anything else I wear an XC helmet.

JMH


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

The Specialized Deviant and Pryme AL are two helmets that can be used for all-around riding. The Deviant has the lower padding designed for easy removal to let more air flow. The Pryme AL requires some home modification but works just as well for air flow. I rode with a Giro Switchblade for quite awhile, but I'm not too hot on the removable chinguard models anymore. I don't ride much of anything anymore without a FF helmet except for really buff, smooth trail or my road bike.

I also have a Mad Max and some off road dirt motor helmets, but they're too hot for me personally on anything but total lift assisted or shuttled runs...or maybe a very cold winter ride. I wear the Deviant and Pryme even in temps in the 90's where I live.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

anyone crashed a deviant before??? how well do those hold??


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Airwreck*



mrpercussive said:


> anyone crashed a deviant before??? how well do those hold??


Yeah, airwreck crashed pretty big with his, and it did bugger up the helmet to require replacement...but his head and face are intact. He said he was using it for DH/FR level riding. To expand on this, for me personally, I wouldn't really rate the Deviant as a hardcore DH/FR helmet, but that's the point. I don't think you can wear a Mad Max, Remedy, etc. for any real trail use, as they're just too darned hot under most trail conditions. The Deviant and Pryme AL are more highly vented and allow air to move in, under, and around the head a lot better than just about anything else. Several riders over in DH/FR are using them as full-on hardcore helmets, but I'm more of the opinion that the Deviant is that great intermediate aggressive trail helmet that fills that void from an open-face XC helmet and true moto-style helmets.


----------



## chrisernator (Aug 28, 2007)

what about bell full face helmets? are they any good? they're awfully cheap..


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

TNC said:


> Yeah, airwreck crashed pretty big with his, and it did bugger up the helmet to require replacement...but his head and face are intact. He said he was using it for DH/FR level riding. To expand on this, for me personally, I wouldn't really rate the Deviant as a hardcore DH/FR helmet, but that's the point. I don't think you can wear a Mad Max, Remedy, etc. for any real trail use, as they're just too darned hot under most trail conditions. The Deviant and Pryme AL are more highly vented and allow air to move in, under, and around the head a lot better than just about anything else. Several riders over in DH/FR are using them as full-on hardcore helmets, but I'm more of the opinion that the Deviant is that great intermediate aggressive trail helmet that fills that void from an open-face XC helmet and true moto-style helmets.


i remember taking some nasty stuff on the Pryme Al but the helmet just didnt fit me right without the cheek pads like on the Mad Max... love my madmax and would buy another if they still made them... any other helmets you could recommend like the MadMax? Preferably not going to have to make me sell a liver and a kidney???XD


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Remedy?*



mrpercussive said:


> i remember taking some nasty stuff on the Pryme Al but the helmet just didnt fit me right without the cheek pads like on the Mad Max... love my madmax and would buy another if they still made them... any other helmets you could recommend like the MadMax? Preferably not going to have to make me sell a liver and a kidney???XD


I think the Remedy is relatively similar to the older Mad Max. A riding buddy has one, and it's a nice, hardcore helmet. He had to pull it off a few times on some of the climbing sections on the trails in Moab back in May. Great helmet...just too hot for most trail riding, but he used it for what it's intended in this pic.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

My vote goes to the Specialized Deviant, I tried out a bunch of helmets when I was shopping around for a full face and the Deviant must weigh half and have twice the venting compared to any other helmet. I use an Instinct for my more XC rides and I just strap the Deviant to the pack for climbs up to the gnar gnar DH runs.

Having said that it seems to be a fairly light duty full face, it will not protect your noggin like a heavy 661 or Troy Lee but it's definitely head and shoulders better than running a regular helmet for the steep stuff.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

TNC said:


> I think the Remedy is relatively similar to the older Mad Max. A riding buddy has one, and it's a nice, hardcore helmet. He had to pull it off a few times on some of the climbing sections on the trails in Moab back in May. Great helmet...just too hot for most trail riding, but he used it for what it's intended in this pic.


siiiiccckk... i might check out the remedies... What about the fox helmets? and that pic looks like a mad max... XD


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*Nope, a Remedy.*



mrpercussive said:


> siiiiccckk... i might check out the remedies... What about the fox helmets? and that pic looks like a mad max... XD


That's why I said it was a nice replacement for the Mad Max. The Remedy might have a little more ventilation than the Fox, but they're both good helmets...just a little too hot for some use.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

mrpercussive said:


> siiiiccckk... i might check out the remedies... What about the fox helmets? and that pic looks like a mad max... XD


I just picked up a Giro Remedy and it is awesome. It is relatively cheap and the quick release chin strap really sets it apart from other full face helmets. It has vents and the pads for the side of your face can be removed giving it much better air flow than others. I still can't use it in the extreme heat but when winter comes I will use it for XC rides. MBA gave it a 5 star rating so I checked it out. I don't even do big drops or jumps but I have face planted a few times and the dental bills are alot more than a helmet.


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

thanks for all of the help guys.
I really like the specialized deviant. I think I'll stop by my lbs and see if they have one I can try on. If not, then I might just get them to order one for me.

I like the idea of the detatchable jaw protection on a the casco but I'm not sure I want something else to remember to do along with extending the fork to full travel and lowering the seet when I'm sitting at the top of a sweet downhill after a climb.

The deviant looks pretty light and breathable.
has anyone ran the deviant carbon model? 
its out of my price range right now, but if I waited until scholarship refund check comes in I could afford it no problem.


----------



## djska (Jan 30, 2005)

I've got the Deviant Carbon. It's very light, very comfortable. I fell a couple of times with it, hitting a tree/rolling over rocks (but don't even felt this, so I'm not sure it actually took a beating). It's well ventilated, possible to do long clims in warm weather with it. If you live in a rocky area with reasonable downhills, I suppose this is the only helmet you need.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I ride with a Fulface and love it. I feel bare with my old helmet, but it's got its applications.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

I use a Giro Remedy for all my AM rides and love it. Strap it onto my pack and throw on a baseball hat whenever I climb/push uphill. Run it with goggles too. Once you get used to it - besides the extremely hot days - it's very comfortable.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I dont have a fullface helmet, but I will soon. It's just time for it. I am riding more aggressively and doing more steeper and technical stuff and have a great time.


----------



## hiredgun (Jun 6, 2007)

I tried on every full face I could before I got my remedy. It can be hot on the climbs, but it ventilates well enough and better than most when descending. Another well ventilated FF is specialized.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

giro, full carbon for me. All you need for AM is carbon fiber, its light and you get the protection you need


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nothing is more all mountain than a mouth full of dirt and rocks bro.


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*FF helmet and armor GOOD*

I helped extract a dirtbiker in the backcountry that was wearing a helmet, but not strapped on. Needless to say, it was not very effective, as it flew off on the first tumble of many down a 30 yard rock scree. Motivated me to get a FF helmet (Giro Remedy cf). First time rocking it downhilling this weekend, one buddy endoed a ~8 footer and ended up needing 36 stitches in his thigh and another buddy bailed into a rock garden, dislocating his shoulder. Saw another guy being helped by bike patrol that looked like he ripped his nose off. I'm a believer.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

While I'm not a "scare monger", I'm always amazed at how many other riders I see with some fairly gnarly facial boogers while riding for two weeks at Moab each year...especially Porcupine. While Porc is not necessarily a killer FR environment by any means, it has enough fast and rocky stuff that people get into trouble, and there's not a soft place to land anywhere.

And not just facial snafus...you see plenty of badly bleeding knees and shins. When I go to ride for a couple of weeks at Moab, I'd hate to have to deal with some big ol' nasty cut or open sore for the rest of the trip...LOL! I really like being able to literally tumble into a pile of rocks...get up...dust myself off...and keep riding...and when I get back to camp, I'm not playing Dr. Kildaire trying to patch myself up.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

Jim311 said:


> Nothing is more all mountain than a mouth full of dirt and rocks bro.


GNAR

I ordered a Remedy and a new E2 last night. EP is cool.

I work with 2 dudes who have both top front teeth missing from faceplants while riding, one road the other bmx street riding. I don't want to b on of them. The other day at work they took out their front teeth and had a stare down at the shop, it was pretty much the funniest thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## FlyingMonkeySith (Aug 10, 2006)

powderhound82 said:


> one buddy endoed a ~8 footer and ended up needing 36 stitches in his thigh and another buddy bailed into a rock garden, dislocating his shoulder. Saw another guy being helped by bike patrol that looked like he ripped his nose off.


jeez! where do you ride!?


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

It was closing day at Winter Park, people were getting a little too excited.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I use my 661 Full Bravo when I do rugged trail/all mountain riding. you may look dumb to other riders, but I really like my teeth and jaw were they are now, I want to keep it that way.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

VTSession said:


> I use my 661 Full Bravo when I do rugged trail/all mountain riding. you may look dumb to other riders, but I really like my teeth and jaw were they are now, I want to keep it that way.


Looking dumb as a result of what you wear is not an issue. People are more likely to notice my lack of riding skills. Dumb is ripping your jaw off because your are not wearing the right helmet or not wearing oneat all out of worry about what people think .

I've got a Pro Bravo and have never had a problem with heat. With my armour it gives me the confidence to go for it when otherwise I wouldn't. How else are you going to progress


----------



## pedro_sandchez (May 6, 2006)

I'm going to go for the deviant as soon as I have the cash. Thanks for all of the input guys.
I agree, looking dumb shouldn't matter.
I feel like I have progressed to the point where the only thing holding me back is my confidence level. When better protected, my confidence is definitely higher and thus I'll hopefully be able to progress further.

thanks again,
pedro


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*full face*

I wear my fullface everywhere.I'm to old to care what people think.Don't really get funny looks on the trail,but I do on the street.On long climbs I hook it to my Camelback.If it's really hot there is plenty of padding to soak with water.Really cooler the nothing at all.Oh,I've done two good face plants in my life.One on the street.


----------



## M4nSl4y3r (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont care what people think, then again, my helmet and bike are pretty much color matched so it looks halfway decent. I still havent fallen with my ff, but im gonna do some knarly stuff in a few weeks and I'm pretty sure I'll be glad to have my ff


----------



## johnnyelohssa (Jun 13, 2007)

pedro_sandchez said:


> But the question is, will I look like an idiot or are there others out there in the all mountain crowd running a fullface helmet?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## tch (May 23, 2006)

Just got my 13 year-old a Remedy. Watching him push it on some technical trails made me feel like a parent . . . I'll be getting one soon as well.

It makes sense - as riders and bikes get better, the speed increases. The potential for increased protection is obvious, but riding within your skill level is best protection.


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

I found riding with a full face I get tired way faster, I think expelled CO2 gets "trapped" for a few seconds in the mouth piece and you breath it back in resulting in your body getting less oxygen and you becoming tired more quickly.

I take my helmet off if Im going up hill, but on the way down its on tightly..
The only bicycle fullface that I could find was a giro, It was un-comfortable so I gave it a miss and I use a One Industries Moto X helmet..

I think MX helmets are a bit stronger than the downhill helmets, but then Iv only ever seen one and that was the giro..

To be honest I use the same helmet for MX and free riding..
So a DH helmet wouldn't work for me..









that would have probably been worse if I was wearing thr Giro DH fullface helmet..


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

PS, thats my old no fear lid^^


----------



## wreckedrex (May 2, 2007)

I just picked up a deviant and have used it a few times at Demo so far. I rode there once with out it and just felt naked. I've tried to use it twice on my regular XC rides, and when the weather is cool it works fine but when it's warm I'm miserable. It's a bit pricey @ ~$130 but that's nothing compared to medical bills. One of my many crashes as a kid involved smacking my face onto the ground pretty good. I needed 19 stitches in my chin and 3 teeth fixed. The stitches were no big deal, but the dental work was thousands, well over $1k/tooth. To me the helmet is cheap insurance.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Ryan! said:


> I found riding with a full face I get tired way faster, I think expelled CO2 gets "trapped" for a few seconds in the mouth piece and you breath it back in resulting in your body getting less oxygen and you becoming tired more quickly.
> 
> I take my helmet off if Im going up hill, but on the way down its on tightly..
> The only bicycle fullface that I could find was a giro, It was un-comfortable so I gave it a miss and I use a One Industries Moto X helmet..
> ...


There is no foundation for this in reality. You have more CO2 retained in the non-conductive airways than you do in the helmet. You have warmed, moist air in the helmet. Everything else is psychosomatic, if you feel you're taking in more CO2.


----------



## Dean- (Sep 29, 2007)

I use a full face helmet, i learned many times during my motorcycle racing days to use it. Another time which I was thankfull that I was wearing one was while I was up at whistler and took a few nastly falls.


----------



## RParker (Jul 21, 2006)

I took a spill in a rock garden in the Rockies this year wearing my XC helmut and I was lucky enough to walk away unhurt. It got me thinking though, what if.... I now ride the technical stuff with a full face.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Now that I have a fullface and winter is around the corner, what about eyewear?

In cooler conditions, my sunglasses are fogging up, so I assume it's necessary to move to goggles?

What are some good, inexpensive ones?


----------



## Ryan! (Sep 19, 2007)

Oakly O-frame goggels! you cant go wrong!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

(inexpensive)


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

some seriously cheap goggles here. i bet they all work just fine, not rocket science here

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/221-Eyewear.aspx?s=1519


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

I think that full face helmets are much better than traditional buckets... 

Do I wear one no, but on a ride about a year and a half ago I wish that I did. I was just night riding on a concrete bike path since the trails were too muddy. I was traveling down a hill that merged with another bike path. As I was turning to merge onto the other trail, the front tire washed out on some sand and mud that washed onto the trail with the recent rains...

When I face planted with my hands still on the handle bars, I smashed my nose. The septum had snapped in two places and now looks like a 'Z'. Now I have trouble breathing, and sleeping at night.

I would like a helmet that is "more" minimal, but protects m face from future stupidity. Personally when I see someone on the trail wearing one I just think they are smarter than I.


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

chrisernator said:


> what about bell full face helmets? are they any good? they're awfully cheap..


I have a Bell full face helmet at a good price and it is comfortable and strong. Strapping a full face helmet on is like eating a courage sandwich. I use it when i ride any downhill sections but it is way too hot for anything else really. The mouthpiece tends to restrict my breathing, it's like breathing your own hot breath. But when you are ripping down a mountain it is great.


----------



## lazybeaner (Sep 28, 2006)

i have a Remedy, cause it is the only one to fit my 64cm head, and i had to shave some foam to get it to fit perfect. 

Since i usually have to ride up hill for an hour till i get to a good run, i use a Camelbak Mayhem to hold my remedy and body gear. Then i put my XC helmet in the Mayhem for the ride down.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Started out XC, moved to riding all mountain and light freeride. . . had the Fox aggressive XC helmet with an extended back / rear thingy. . . saved my life, I hit a 6 foot launch and came off the bike on the landing, hip, then head, shattered the think and knocked my self out. Went straight to the 661 website and ordered a full face. Ideally I would have ordered the Deviant by Specialized, light and breathes just as well as any XC. . . But ive got a top end 661 and its given me much more confidence. . . and as mentioned before, If I climb, its on the back pack, but when I descend I bomb much faster with the helmet on. . . Problem is I just moved from Lake Tahoe to Scottsdale and the full face (not to mention not finding any sweet downhill trails yet) is pretty damn hot.


----------

